
Comcast: Xbox 360 On Demand streams won't count against data caps - rkudeshi
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2012/03/comcast-xbox-360-on-demand-streams-wont-count-against-data-caps.ars
======
Goronmon
And thus we come to the real reason why data caps are being introduced by
ISPs.

------
codgercoder
this is the way network non-neutrality will creep in. Who would complain about
a special deal for some customers?

